

Why I built *yet another* image sharing site? - denibertovic

I've built http://www.pixbin.us because I could not find any image sharing site out there that wasn't getting on my nerves in one way or the other.<p>I just wanted a way to quickly share an image on IRC (or some IM, or even twitter) without the need to register or login.<p>I wanted a site that <i>wasn't cluttered</i> with "recent photos" or &#60;insert social network here&#62; comments and likes and what not.
When I shared (or received) an image I wanted to do just that, show an image to someone, on a clean uncluttered page via a shortened URL.<p>I didn't want to make any kind of albums or do any kind of image organizing. I wanted to post it, and then forget about it and let the image expire automatically after 24 hours.<p>Basically I wanted a Pastebin but for images. Hence, Pixbin. :)
Hope you enjoy it.
======
ayers
Sorry just a minor minor typo on <http://www.pixbin.us/api/docs/>

'Base64 encode an image an post it on the above URL' needs an 'and' 'Base64
encode an image and post it on the above URL'

Silly I know, but if it was me I would want someone to point that out.

~~~
denibertovic
No matter how hard I look at least one typo always slips through :). Thanks
for the info, fixed it.

------
srutisha
Looks nice :-)

The filename "Broken Forest Redux – 09.jpg" failed the upload. Once I've
renamed the file to (ironically enough) "fail.jpg", it worked:
<http://www.pixbin.us/hw2yfv>

~~~
denibertovic
Hi... I just wanted to let you know that I tracked down the bug that was
causing the error and hopefully fixed it. :) Enjoy.

